# Post pictures of your wine workbench



## WeLoveCab

Do you have a wine work bench? Post some pictures. Also if you made it yourself please post what you used to make it IE: 2x6 top 4x4 legs ect...


----------



## mxsteve625

Here is mine. I have made some upgrades since this picture was taken. I also need to run the plumbing to the sink. I turned a spare room into the winery so the carpet is still on the floor. I just lay towels down before doing any work. The bench a sink are stainless.


----------



## WeLoveCab

Nice, what did you use to make it? I see 2x4 legs... what supports the center? more 2x4 braces? What did you use for the top? Plywood topped with SS?


----------



## mxsteve625

The SS top and sink are a one peice with built in SS backsplash mounted on 2 X 4 framing anchor to the wall at 16" OC. Since this pic was taken I have added an extra leg to the middle front as an insurance policy. I have had as much as 35 gallons setting on the top at one time and that's alot of weight.


----------



## Brian

Here is mine. I have also upgraded mine. It has 2x4 legs and attached to the wall with a 2x4 ledger and it is topped with 3/4 inch plywood. I have since put kemlite on the top of the bench which makes it very easy to keep clean. I have also added a shelf to the wall behind it for my chemicals and smalls.


----------



## Daisy317

This is my wine room.


----------



## Brian

NICE Daisy!! Looks like a second kitchen!! I wish I had one of those..


----------



## Daisy317

I am a very lucky girl. It's a canning kitchen


----------



## WeLoveCab

Very nice pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## Runningwolf

This is a picture of the wine table I made. I use this along with three other tables and still have wine on the floor.






This is my lab table. Currently in progress of learning all.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> This is a picture of the wine table I made. I use this along with three other tables and still have wine on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my lab table. Currently in progress of learning all.



And around the corner to the left is the secret room with all the goodies!


----------



## jtstar

Julie have you figure out the locks on the doors yet


----------



## grapeman

Dan you have two options I see. One you get a job..................................

Two - you come up and help me, because it is obvious you have too much time on your hands................................


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> This is a picture of the wine table I made. I use this along with three other tables and still have wine on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my lab table. Currently in progress of learning all.



show off!!!


----------



## Wade E

Totally out of control!


----------



## Julie

jtstar said:


> Julie have you figure out the locks on the doors yet



Don't worry JT, I have his wife, on my side. All I need to do is give some of my husband's home brew and we are in.


----------



## Runningwolf

jtstar said:


> Julie have you figure out the locks on the doors yet



Julie along with the rest of the NW PA gang have an open invitation anytime to come and get what they want. 


grapeman said:


> Dan you have two options I see. One you get a job..................................Rich you don't know how bad I would like to find one. Your right I could never of done this when I was working 60-70 hours a week.
> Two - you come up and help me, because it is obvious you have too much time on your hands................................If you were closer I would do it in a heart beat. Have you started trimming grapes yet. They started along the lake shore in PA/NY in the beginning of Dec. When I asked if they were starting early they said no. Once the temp hits a certain mark they go at it or they would never get completed before the early Spring target date.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Wade E said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally out of control!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am. I have a White merlot kit sitting on the floor to be made, and still need to pick up another 7 gallons of Gewürztraminer. Tomorrow bottling 14 gallons of Vignoles and 14 gallons of Niagara.Cayuga blends. I also have 7 gallons of Vidal and 6 gallons of Catawba in the freezer I'll be pulling out/racking and bottle later this week after they reach room temperature. Wade you and Tom along with Rich and Al have been a real influence. I say a good one my wife says I'm out of control.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom

Work bench??

What's that? 

I use the floor in 3 different rooms.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Work bench??
> 
> What's that?
> 
> I use the floor in 3 different rooms.



*TOM*, you are not a good influence! But I you're still one of my hero's!


----------



## Daisy317

Hey Dan... Just noticed we have the same stools in our wine rooms! LMAO!


----------



## Daisy317

Tom said:


> Work bench??
> 
> What's that?
> 
> I use the floor in *3 different rooms*.



I catch heck when my wine trickles into other rooms like when I use the regular kitchen to "make sugar messes"...

Funny, he doesn't mind drinking it when it's done! LOL


----------



## jtstar

My wife tells me I am out of control also and keeps asking me when she is going to get her kitchen back. This forum has been my hero teaching me things that I didn't know I am very gald that I joined


----------



## Dufresne11

I have taken over another part of the cellar. I am putting in the sink shortly I will post pics when it is done....


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy317 said:


> Hey Dan... Just noticed we have the same stools in our wine rooms! LMAO!



Thats cool. I would die for your set up in my basement!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Thats cool. I would die for your set up in my basement!



Dan!
Is that your *Heaven??*


----------



## Midwest Vintner

we recently got a cutting board that spans from one end over one side of the sink. this allows use of one sink and lots of room to work.


















this is our work area. we could actually use more space!


----------



## jtstar

This is why my wife is upset with my because this is sitting in her kitchen and she wants her kitchen back


----------



## CrashPat

I just built a new winebench to hold more bottles, I seem to have a problem with capacity, this will delay for a year or two.

I built an 8 feet long, 18" deep, 44" tall bench to hold ~100 bottles (1.75 liters mostly)





You can see the racks behind the doors:





And my other bench, with a precaution





Seriously ouch.





Somehow this happened when were were walking the dog, so he was OK. I guess it was good clean living, because I don't know how he wasn't hurt or killed, he lives in the garage when we are not home. Took almost 2 hours to clean the garage. It was the scariest experience of my young life.

Please never store bottles on the tree, it is a very bad idea.


----------



## Runningwolf

jtstar said:


> This is why my wife is upset with my because this is sitting in her kitchen and she wants her kitchen back
> 
> View attachment 1777



When you look at all that wine and the different color's, it just doen't get any prettier then that!


----------



## Runningwolf

Good Lord Crash! Sorry to see that happen but the dogs are ok and no one got hurt, so nothing else matters!


----------



## Lurker

After seeing these work benches, you'll probably never get to see mine. From the wall to the work bench is about 3 ft. I can't get far enough away to take a pic. You guys have all the fun. 
My recovery is finally going better. I looked at my wine yesterday and there's wine that I have not racked for 3 months. So I better get better quick. There's lots of work to be done.


----------



## Brian

Glad to hear you are doing well.  Yes get better faster there is racking to be done... LOL Funny how things can motivate us...


----------



## jtstar

I read on one of the threads that someone had a bottling party is that what we need to do for you to help you out. Gald to hear your feeling better so are we going to an island get away to finish healing up


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Here is my wine making room. It gives me a place to work and it's out of everyone's way. I took a picture of all four walls, you'll have to piece them together in your mind. The wines I have going are Frontenac, Concord, Elderberry, Apple Raspberry, Green Apple Skeeter Pee X2.


----------



## Runningwolf

Lon very cool. I was expecting to see you're pallet wine racks though. These look pretty good! Nice room


----------



## jtstar

Nice Lon can't wait until I get a room like that myself


----------



## Dugger

I finally have a wine room after 15 years of using the kitchen and I'm lovin' it - it sure is nice to be able to close the door and just leave everything as is and waiting for me. I still have lots to do to finish it off but it is quite functional now. I only have racks for 100 bottles and the rest I keep in boxes - my small closet will hold about 28 cases. 
Sorry for the size of the pictures but it's an accomplishment for me just to get them on here!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dugger very nice room! BUT WHATS WITH THE CHAIR? You have got everyone beat out that I know of so far. WOW an easy chair in the wine room!


----------



## jtstar

That must be for when he sampled to much wine so he can sleep it off


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Runningwolf said:


> Lon very cool. I was expecting to see you're pallet wine racks though. These look pretty good! Nice room



I've got two other rooms that I store finished wines in. One storage room has the Skid Row wine racks and the other has ladder racks.


----------



## Dugger

I tell ya Dan there's not much that beats me being in that chair with a good book, a glass of red wine, some old time country music softly playing in the background and the smell of fermentation in the air!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Runningwolf said:


> Dugger very nice room! BUT WHATS WITH THE CHAIR? You have got everyone beat out that I know of so far. WOW an easy chair in the wine room!



I think it's so he can start a batch and then sit in the chair and wait for it to finish. I hope it's a rocker. 

Dugger: I see you even have a "back-up" stashed against the wall in case you wear the easy chair out. Does that folding chair have a red seat? If so, I have 4 exactly like it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dugger said:


> I tell ya Dan there's not much that beats me being in that chair with a good book, a glass of red wine, some old time country music softly playing in the background and the smell of fermentation in the air!



I'm telling ya, YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Yep, gotta have a nice comfy chaor in the room. Heres a pic of the chair I reside in while in there and it leans back reeeeeal nice. I like some classic rock while working with my wine though.


----------



## Dugger

Minnesotamaker said:


> I think it's so he can start a batch and then sit in the chair and wait for it to finish. I hope it's a rocker.
> 
> Dugger: I see you even have a "back-up" stashed against the wall in case you wear the easy chair out. Does that folding chair have a red seat? If so, I have 4 exactly like it.



I have 4 of the folding ones too, but, sorry, no red seat. Picked them up at a yard sale a couple of years ago.
I have a nicer rocker upstairs but I'm not allowed "exclusive use" to that one - a story behind that one - my wife and I were renting a place while house hunting a couple of years ago and one day I saw this rocker out at the curb on garbage day and I managed to load it in the trunk of the car. It was like new, so my wife figures some lady got mad at her husband and threw out his favorite chair, cause that's what she'd do!! 
In the same area, we were out for a walk one day and I spied a front load washer at the curb; it looked practically new to me so I had to check it out - spoke to the lady of the house and she told me it made an awful noise and shook like crazy and didn't want to have anything more to do with it. I went and got the truck, took it back to our place, took it apart, replaced a $12 spring and had a perfectly good washer that we still use. I was reluctant to leave that neighborhood!


----------



## Lurker

jtstar said:


> I read on one of the threads that someone had a bottling party is that what we need to do for you to help you out. Gald to hear your feeling better so are we going to an island get away to finish healing up



One more trip to the docs for a little (to him) procedure. Then we make plans for Puerto Rico.


----------



## RedNeckWino

A little bit of work on the wine room for my day off. Got all the cabinets and counter top (maple wood grain formica) for $100.00 at the local Restore. Money goes to habitat for humanity, so a good place to buy from. Now the work begins. Gotta put all my stuff in the cabinets.


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy smokes nice wine room. Even wall paper LOL. Is there provisions for a laundy sink in there? A nice chest freezer for cold stabilizing, your thinking of it all. Where's the recliner?


----------



## RedNeckWino

Slid the recliner out so it did not look too red neck, for real. Sink is on the other side of the room. What I need is a stove so I can brew beer in the same room! Now that's an idea........ And the wall paper is grapes and flowers. had to keep her happy.


----------



## Wade E

Redneck, you dont need a stove, just a keg with a hot water heater element in it. Heres a pic of mine. It has a 3500 watt. The last one is the total unit all together with 3 tiers so gravity does all the work. The top cooler is also electric with a water heater element in it to heat up sparge water and is all controlled by a digital Ranco thermostat. .


----------



## mxsteve625

Wade E said:


> Yep, gotta have a nice comfy chaor in the room. Heres a pic of the chair I reside in while in there and it leans back reeeeeal nice. I like some classic rock while working with my wine though.



Looks to me like you need to sit in that chair and turn that press handle. Press looks as if it hasn't been used..though I know better!


----------



## WeLoveCab

Here is my bench... it needs some modifications... IE: I need to swap the boards out that make the top with a single piece of plywood.






We got a rolling cart with some drawers now to place all the small stuff from the shelf in so its a lot neater now then what is pictured.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice and I like the shelf for your pump. You may even want to consider some pegboard for hanging things up like hoses, spoons, etc.


----------



## WeLoveCab

Thank you, I've been thinking about Peg board but we are not ready for that yet. The shelf to the left of the bench is actually mounted right where a wall is going to be next month. Then we are going to drywall everything and go from there. There will also be a utility sink going in about where I was standing to take the picture.


----------



## Brian

Nice. Good setup and with a sink that will be great! You will need more shelves etc but you are getting there. 

Even a bottle of refreshment on the shelf with the pump!


----------



## woodsxdragon

*not much but it's home for me...*





most of the stuff on the left has been moved since i needed more space... but it's my little workshop/wine workbench


----------



## Teamsterjohn

This is my wine bench.


----------



## Runningwolf

John nice set up and I like the barrel. I see it's portable being on wheels also. What is the switch in the front for. It looks like it has a coil on it for reading temps.


----------



## Teamsterjohn

Its a temperature control for my brew belt. I know I went over board buying it, but now all I have to do is put in the temp that I want, and walk away without worrying if my brew belt is getting to warm for my wine


----------



## xanxer82

jtstar said:


> I read on one of the threads that someone had a bottling party is that what we need to do for you to help you out. Gald to hear your feeling better so are we going to an island get away to finish healing up



I have bottling parties. I need to have another. I've got a few cases of bottles to clean and about 40 gallons ready to bottle.
Anyway here is a picture of my wine making area. I need to build a fancy table like some of you guys did. My area is currently in the "Dining room area of our 600 sq. ft. apartment.


----------



## Tom

xanxer82 said:


> I have bottling parties. I need to have another. I've got a few cases of bottles to clean and about 40 gallons ready to bottle.


Hope you have a floor corker and a good bottle filler.
Is this wine from kits of Juice?


----------



## xanxer82

Tom said:


> Hope you have a floor corker and a good bottle filler.
> Is this wine from kits of Juice?



It's a mixture of both kits and juice and random fruits, honey and peppers. I'm getting a floor corker after I pay for the honeymoon. We're thinking New Hampshire for the fall foliage. We may even stop by and see Al.
As of now I have two of the Portuguese double lever hand corkers and some basic bottling wands.


----------



## 2PUPs

*The start of my work area*

This is a work bench I threw together at work today , still need to finnish it . Going to put some shelves on wall above back of table for small things , and a shelf under bench with a cabnet . Below is my start . Hope the pics are sized right if not sorry . 

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf

Jeff, looks good. How are you going to finish the top or are you leaving it like that?


----------



## 2PUPs

Runningwolf said:


> Jeff, looks good. How are you going to finish the top or are you leaving it like that?



I am going to finnish it with , ugh havn a brain cramp ,can`t think of the name of the stuff , the stuff they use for counter tops .


----------



## Runningwolf

Formica or maybe granite


----------



## 2PUPs

Runningwolf said:


> Formica or maybe granite



Bingo , Formica , thanks for the help on that one .


----------



## xanxer82

Got some new shelving units. Reorganized my little area.
Went from THIS





To THIS





Full carboys all fit on the bottom shelf. I think I can put 3 full carboys on each top shelf. Everything is pretty much off the stone floor.


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks good Dan. Weren't you the one also storing your bottle's in a large chest? Pictures....


----------



## xanxer82

YHere are our Storage Solutions for finshed wine.
Two of these





And th treasure chest...


----------



## Wade E

2Pups, I see an AC unit under that, ids it for controlled temps for fermenting? Hehehe


----------



## Tom

xanxer82 said:


> Got some new shelving units. Reorganized my little area.
> Went from THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full carboys all fit on the bottom shelf. I think I can put 3 full carboys on each top shelf. Everything is pretty much off the stone floor.



O M G !
Organized?? 
(looks good)


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks Tom. I'm going to pick up another shelving unit next pay day to get the rest of it tidy. It was overtaking out 600 sq. ft. apartment. 
Then after that I'm going to get those carboys full. Every carboy on the bottom rack is full though.


----------



## Tom

WOW! thats a small place. When you move you need to consider one room just for wine


----------



## xanxer82

We already plan on converting a room or most of the basement into a Wine & Beer making room, cellar and tasting room. After the wedding this October, me and Kat will be saving up for our first home.


----------



## Tom

My work bench is ON my floor... LOL. 

Here are some (not all) of whats aging.


----------



## Tom

My BEER "workbench" and library!


----------



## Wade E

I wonder how much Tom has invested in just $.99 airlocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Well he's better off then most of us if he gets hit with a natural disaster (except flooding) with the carboys on the floor.


----------



## Tom

.99¢? 
WHERE? 
1.50 -2.00 each around here!
I think I have 9 MORE carboys not pictured. I also have 10 galons of Wheat Beer (soon to be Raspberry and Apricot) and 10 gallons of Pilsner Urquell clearing


----------



## xanxer82

nice! Lots of full carboys.


----------



## Airplanedoc

Tom said:


> .99¢?
> WHERE?
> 1.50 -2.00 each around here!



Guess I won't complain at $.79 for a 3 piece airlock, bungs are $.59-$2.00 at my semi local shop


----------



## Wade E

$.99 on FVW. Even cheaper with the Growers discount! So your trying the Apricot Tom?


----------



## Catfish

Tom said:


> My work bench is ON my floor... LOL.
> 
> Here are some (not all) of whats aging.





Is that a floor drain with a carpet floor? lol


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> $.99 on FVW. Even cheaper with the Growers discount! So your trying the Apricot Tom?



YES.
I simmered 3 quarts of steamed Apricot to less than 1 qoart


----------



## Runningwolf

Catfish said:


> Is that a floor drain with a carpet floor? lol



Thats for those volcano's when you're degassing! I think this is his basement.


----------



## Tom

LOL !
Looks like it but, a heat vent


----------



## ibglowin

Holy Cow Dan!

I would say your operation has expanded a bit this past year! 



xanxer82 said:


> Got some new shelving units. Reorganized my little area. Full carboys all fit on the bottom shelf. I think I can put 3 full carboys on each top shelf. Everything is pretty much off the stone floor.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Tom, I saw your sign on the fridge. Can I have some free beer?


----------



## tonyt

Crash . . . I can't help thinking that on the bright side you haven't spent time removing the labels.


----------



## Tom

Minnesotamaker said:


> Tom, I saw your sign on the fridge. Can I have some free beer?


SURE Stop by anythime!


----------



## 2PUPs

*Hydrometer and thermometer holder for table area*

Had some scrap pieces of wood sittn around the shop so I whipped this up . I usually do better wood working , but got lazy with this . Anywho below is a pic of it .

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice, i just throw that stuf in a drawer. Your's looks handy


----------



## Teamsterjohn

That is a nice idea. Better like that then laying around waiting to brake with something put on top of them by mistake.


----------



## xanxer82

I need to do something to hang all the tubing I have for my siphons...


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> I need to do something to hang all the tubing I have for my siphons...



Dan you could use a corkidore for them or else hang up two coat hooks. I like two better as there is less chance of kinking the hose as I don't think Kat would appreciate a kinky hose.


----------



## 2PUPs

*Put finnished top on table*

Well got the finnished top on work table . Found some new floor tile at work and used that , below pic of it . 

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf

2PUPs said:


> Well got the finnished top on work table . Found some new floor tile at work and used that , below pic of it .
> 
> Jeff



Hey Jeff that works and I even thought about that when you mentioned formica but I thought maybe you already had your heart set on something.


----------



## 2PUPs

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Jeff that works and I even thought about that when you mentioned formica but I thought maybe you already had your heart set on something.



As the ol sayin goes .....if its free its for me .


----------



## Tom

Free is good!


----------



## twistedvine

I love FREE 99.


----------



## tonyt

I'm not handy like Jeff but this little plastic rack, a giant zip loc bag and sanitizer keeps things safe and ready to go.


----------



## roblloyd

I'm jealous if you guys with dedicated areas!
Mine is in the laundry room, going around the treadmill. It's near the furnace so it's a steady 70º in there. I have a deep sink and a 4' long bench area that has my carboys on top and my UPS, server and network storage underneath. The wall right behind that is the phone & network wiring, switches, wireless, cable stuff and the circuit breaker. I keep hoping nothing breaks!

Better than nothing right? At least the temp is steady, kids don't play in there and my wife doesn't complain.


----------



## Wade E

2Pups, great Idea! I thnk I may have to steal that Idea as my drawers are just to full!


----------



## xanxer82

Runningwolf said:


> Dan you could use a corkidore for them or else hang up two coat hooks. I like two better as there is less chance of kinking the hose as I don't think Kat would appreciate a kinky hose.



Lol the two coat hook idea sounds good.


----------



## Mike93YJ

What we started with:


----------



## Mike93YJ

And the finished area:


----------



## Mike93YJ

Finally, the small cellar


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike nice wine room, Lots of space. Is this also going to be a tasting/entertaining area? Next step will be wine racks.


----------



## Wade E

I see a lot of unused space there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike93YJ

Runningwolf said:


> Mike nice wine room, Lots of space. Is this also going to be a tasting/entertaining area? Next step will be wine racks.



We plan on putting in a bar, about where I was standing while taking the pics. And yes to the racks, I need some for the "cellar" and also outside it. We just finished the area today, and the space will get filled soon, there's a press and vacuum pump on the way. We have empty bottles to move there also.

I put more pics in an album http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=258. I hope anyone interested can see it, not too sure I know how albums work,lol.


----------



## Wade E

I think I have the same exact electronic dart board in my wine making area. My are is much smaller though. I happy with it though between that and the wine cellar. I wasnt expecting the wife to let me have tat muh room!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike and Wade, how do you guys like that dart board? Can you give me the intomation on it. I was looking for one to get my wife for Mothers day / Birthday.


----------



## ibglowin

Lots of potential there for storage and expansion!


----------



## Flem

Nice work area. You'll have that filled in no time at all. Better start planning for expansion project soon. LOL


----------



## 2PUPs

Wee , I just got my pump from wade home today and am trying to figure best set-up for it . The set-up location is still in the works , me brain is havin a melt down , guess I should stop thinkin to much . Anyways , below is a pic of it so far .


----------



## Wade E

2Pups, looking good. Dan I got my dart board probably 14 years ago and I believe its a Franklin and has like 35 different games on it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Wade was that from Amazon?


----------



## Wade E

Probably Walmart. I think this is basically it and I was wrong about the name.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Arachnid-Dartronic-300-Electronic-Dart-Board-w-Heckler-Feature/5358917


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Wade


----------



## Flem

Dan, Arachnid is another good name in dart boards. FYI

http://www.dartboards.com/dart-boar...=msadcenter&kwid=arachnid dart boards&match=e


----------



## Minnesotamaker

2PUPs said:


> Wee , I just got my pump from wade home today and am trying to figure best set-up for it . The set-up location is still in the works , me brain is havin a melt down , guess I should stop thinkin to much . Anyways , below is a pic of it so far .



You need more purple stains on that wall. Maybe the first time you fire that pump up, the hose will get away from you and shoot wine all over.


----------



## Wade E

Not my hoses Lon!!!! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

That wallpaper has to go!


----------



## xanxer82

[/IMG]
Can't see the full carboys on the bottom too well... The one's on top are clowly being filled with beer as most of the are 5 gallons.


----------



## Flem

Dan, it looks like you're ready for an expansion project. LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Holy cow! Intervention on aisle 3......


----------



## xanxer82

Don't know how much I can expand before Kat gets mad haha


----------



## Mike93YJ

A few days ago:





Today:


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike very nice set up. I love looking at all the different colors of wine in the carboys and different stages they are at. Question, the second picture, in the front row about third from the right. It looks like you have a pitcher of wine sitting there. What kind of container is that, I couldn't make out what kind of closer it had either.


----------



## ibglowin

KC, MO in the Summer........ A gallon of Iced Tea! 

Nice setup for sure!


----------



## Stefani

That's quite an amount of wine...

To quote from the movie Jaws, "I think you are going to need a bigger boat!"




Tom said:


> My work bench is ON my floor... LOL.
> 
> Here are some (not all) of whats aging.


----------



## Mike93YJ

Runningwolf said:


> Mike very nice set up. I love looking at all the different colors of wine in the carboys and different stages they are at. Question, the second picture, in the front row about third from the right. It looks like you have a pitcher of wine sitting there. What kind of container is that, I couldn't make out what kind of closer it had either.



The container is a large glass vase, it's still open in the pic, we just got done mixing up that batch. We covered it right after the pic was taken with a towel held with rubber bands. Also, we put it in a stainless steel pot because of worries if it's a very active fermentation and might erupt!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

roblloyd said:


> I'm jealous if you guys with dedicated areas!
> Mine is in the laundry room, going around the treadmill. It's near the furnace so it's a steady 70º in there. I have a deep sink and a 4' long bench area that has my carboys on top and my UPS, server and network storage underneath. The wall right behind that is the phone & network wiring, switches, wireless, cable stuff and the circuit breaker. I keep hoping nothing breaks!
> 
> Better than nothing right? At least the temp is steady, kids don't play in there and my wife doesn't complain.




That's much like my situation, roblloyd! My wife cleaned out an area in the mud room/laundry room and also moved her cleaning supplies/equipment out of a connecting closet. I'm blessed to have that though. I've got her support when it comes to wine making, but we just don't have a large dedicated area for the hobby. Although I'm heavily drooling while looking at some of these setups, I have to be satisfied with what I have.


----------



## PCharles

*Reinforced Work Bench*

This past weekend one of our members posted photos of their table which colapsed with about 35 gallons of wine. This incident put the fear of God in me and I decided to add some additional support to my work bench. 

Here is a photo of the bench taken this morning. 

Happy fermenting,
Paul


----------



## jtstar

Is that your grape press on the right side of the bench


----------



## PCharles

*Wine Making Work Bench*



jtstar said:


> Is that your grape press on the right side of the bench



Jstar, this bench has been used for wood working and other typical shop jobs. I haven't decided to move the vise yet, but very well may. This is my first season as a winemaker. A press and crusher are two items that I still long for. I'll need to do something for a press this season as I really want to make wine from North Carolina grapes this year. 

Happy fermenting,
Paul


----------



## jtstar

I know how you feel about the grape crusher and press I have to buy both of them before my grapes get ripe this year this will be the first year that I will get to harvest grapes from my vineyard


----------



## Runningwolf

Paul, looks good and thanks for sharing. Most all of us started out using what ever we had and made due. We added to the hobby a little bit at a time as money and spouse allowed.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Okay guys/gals. Don't laugh too hard. 
1) I'm a beginner
2) My house doesn't have a cellar (and I'm really envious of you guys with one)

This is my "little" work area, although when working, I go from the mud room to the kitchen when more space is needed.

I have some of the bottles still soaking in the bath tub but I have the 90 bottle tree filled with exception of two bottles.











Almost gross....





My little work space...











The closet where I store my chemicals, supplies and aging wine (I only have two carboys and one gallon going right now)





















And my little 60 bottle wine cooler...


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good SP! I started in an empty hall closet 2 years ago this month myself. It was tight but it worked for 6 months or so till I turned an outside unused office into a 180 ft2 temperature controlled winery/cellar. Its not huge but its mine!


----------



## Runningwolf

Randy, everything Looks great except one thing (all the wine stuff is fantastic). It's the butcher knife on the bathtub. I just read in the paper today a disturbing story in LA. I'll let you read it yourself LOL

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...-poisoning-husband-cutting-off-his-*****.html


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Thanks for the encouraging words, ibglowin. I have a drawing board that I place over the washer and dryer that gives me added workspace within the mud room so at least I do have more space than the little closet.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Dan, that link didn't work but that sounds a lot like the Elaina Bobbit incident. Ouch! I hope my wife would never do that. If she did, it better kill me for sure. She's been helping with the bottles so as long as I make her some wine, I think she'll keep me around. 

On edit: I replaced the asterisk with the correct word and the link worked. Still.... Ouch! That is very disturbing!


----------



## BobF

I finally added an album for 'winery' pictures.

"Gobbler's Knob" is at:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=274

Nothing fancy, but lotsa' room and horizontal surfaces ... 

And a constant 68 degrees


----------



## Sirs

cool looking setup


----------



## Runningwolf

Bob that's a nice space you have there. A lot of people would die for that space. If I could only make one suggestion or word of caution. Move the bottle tree off of the cabinet. I have had them tip over while sitting on the floor just from being stupid and removing the bottles from one side as I was bottling. They can get tippy especially while top heavy. Again great space you got there.


----------



## Wade E

Its all about what works!!!! I surely didnt start off where I am today! Just like everyone with limited funds you start with nothing and slowly add and add and add and add..........., Ummmm, no it never stops!!!!!


----------



## BobF

Thanks guys and thanks for the bottle tree advice Dan. I'm gonna' risk it for it now as I've already got the work around the tree habit going. It's a short tree (45 bottle) so it's not too bad on balance.

If I would've known then what I know now, I would have finished walls and such first. It has grown a bit at a time though. Some day maybe I'll pull it all out, rearrange a bit and finish everything off to make it pretty.

I've seen a lot of good ideas posted here that could be incorporated in a ground up remodel.

That'll have to wait until all of the planting gets completed though. My orchard is on a 3 year plan to have everything in the ground - two more spring seasons of intense labor to go!


----------



## Redtrk

Well this isn't exactly my wine making work bench since I've been booted out of the basement. My oldest son and his family moved in when he started pharmacy school and couldn't work as many hours as he needed. They sold their house and moved in with us thanks to my wife offering our two bedroom basement with a kitchenette, living room, a full bath and a second laundry area. Therefore I had to take it somewhere else which ended up being one of the other kids old bedroom. The temp stays perfect for wine so that's where I ended up. 
I'm really glad we built this size of a house when they were all home. At least I can always go to another room.  
This is what I have going right now with my Skeeter Pee in primary and tomorrow i'm starting my hot pepper wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks really nice Rick. Nice that you were able to let them move in and still have room for the wine. Have you noticed any of the carboys dropping in volume yet. LOL


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Looks really nice Rick. Nice that you were able to let them move in and still have room for the wine. Have you noticed any of the carboys dropping in volume yet. LOL



Not yet however when that one was younger I had to fabricate a steel liquor cabinet to lock up under my bar.


----------



## Wade E

Thats awesome that you still have somewhere to go and now have a built in helper when needed!


----------



## Redtrk

Wade E said:


> Thats awesome that you still have somewhere to go and now have a built in helper when needed!



Thanks and yeah those former 101st Airborne guys can carry a 6 gallon carboy full of wine up the steps like it's nothing. It's part of his rent.


----------



## Flem

Just think of all the free bottle cleaning you can get now!!


----------



## Daisy317

Hi, I'm daisy and I'm a winemakeaholic...


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice!


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO are you sure. I see a bottle labeled Juicy juice! Looking good there Daisy.


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO are you sure. I see a bottle labeled Juicy juice! Looking good there Daisy.



Absolutely! 

Don't bash my Juicy Juice wine... I placed 3rd in a category of 17 with one made out of that stuff


----------



## tonyt

What do you do with the Torani syrups? I sell that to restaurants, coffee shops and hotels.


----------



## Runningwolf

For adding flavor as in f-pack


----------



## Flem

Looks great Daisy!!


----------



## Teamsterjohn

Very nice work station. Very clean.


----------



## BobF

Daisy - I'm jealous!!


----------



## Daisy317

tonyt said:


> What do you do with the Torani syrups? I sell that to restaurants, coffee shops and hotels.



They make good f-packs. I especially liked the chocolate syrup in a gallon of my cherry wine... mmmm... chocolate covered cherry


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy, I wish I would have known that. I would have liked to of tried that in my candy cane wine. Do you use the unsweetened?


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Daisy, I wish I would have known that. I would have liked to of tried that in my candy cane wine. Do you use the unsweetened?



I have used the regular ones so far. I did buy the sugar free raspberry for the batch I'm making now just to see if there's a difference. I really like using Torani stuff a lot. Just be sure to only put a little bit in at a time and taste because they are really flavor packed. After you give it a few weeks to settle out a thin layer of sediment it clears out and tastes awesome.


----------



## Coldone

Ha!! I got a blast showing my wife the different set ups that look... Just like mine!! And she vowed to let me upgrade my area


----------



## Runningwolf

YEA! There is force in numbers!


----------



## TicinoVintner

You guys are FREAKS. (I mean that in a good way)


----------



## Wade E

Coldone, do we have a pic of yours in here? Hint hint!


----------



## dangerdave

*Danger's Lab*

I know some of you have already seen these pics, but I'm adding them here, too. 

I started like this in August 2011. An old coffee table/end table in the corner...






Bottling was a pain...





And my space was full of my own junk...or is it treasure?





So, I got rid of the junk...laid dwon some cheap tile, and built a sturdy table...




















Now i have a lot of space to work in...





And it makes all the difference...





But you all know how this hobby goes. I need more space!!! And I'm working on it. The great thing I have is the full support and cooperation of my biggest fan and wine consumer. My lovely wife!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Pretty slick - i did the same thing building my tables.


----------



## Coldone

Well.. I'm bouncing between the basement and the kitchen until we locate our new place which I've already had a room promised to me.. So here we go.


----------



## Coldone

Pretty sure this is what it's all about!!


----------



## Lumpendoodle

Lummy! All I've got is a 2 foot square patch of floor behind the kitchen door, 1 kitchen drawer, the top shelf of a wardrobe, and the finished product bunged in a corner of a cupboard.

I'm deeply jealous.


----------



## joeswine

*trials and tribulations*

 YES THAT COULD HAVE BEEN A BAD EXPERIENCE FOR ANYONE,BIN THERE DONE THAT,IT'S ALL APART OF THE EXPERIENCE.


----------



## Affe

Well this was my wine making area, now I've moved into a new home and still have to designate a space in the basement! But Coldone's pic reminded me of my own of that style - on the kitchen floor!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice pictures. I recognize the winemaker from the picture in your avatar .


----------



## Coldone

LoL!! Good to see I'm not the only kitchen floor wino!


----------



## dangerdave

I showed the wife the kitchen pictures above. She is very glad I have room to work in the basement. Great pics, guys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian

Brian said:


> Here is mine. I have also upgraded mine. It has 2x4 legs and attached to the wall with a 2x4 ledger and it is topped with 3/4 inch plywood. I have since put kemlite on the top of the bench which makes it very easy to keep clean. I have also added a shelf to the wall behind it for my chemicals and smalls.


 
Well I have upgraded from my first post check it out and see that it has grown into an obsession.. haha not only do I still have my original counter I now have another many more shelves and a laundry sink and there are more shelfs next to the sink.. Tell me this has not gotten out of hand.. LOL but I love it..


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking good Brian!


----------



## dangerdave

Very nice, Brian!


----------



## Flem

Nice job, Brian.


----------



## Coldone

Heh.. Cool set up Brian! I'll soon be at that level


----------



## hvac36

My little work space. Counter top like no other Synthetic bowling lanes


----------



## Runningwolf

Jim the room looks great. A couple things; I have the same closet shelf holder brackets you're using for your shelving. I put a dowel where the closet rod is suppose to be and hang paper towels on it. Second, is your wine rack that hangs out in the bottom picture. It scars the heck out of me looking at it. It really looks like it should have a floor to shelf leg support on it as you'll be puuting a lot of weight in there. You might have support I can't see, but I,m only going bu the picture. Again, it looks great!


----------



## hvac36

Dan,
You cant see it but that shelf goes into the wall. Sandwich between the studding. Wanted it to be free standing. Will not sag due to its bowling alley lane.


----------



## Flem

Jim, your work/storage area looks great. Very clean and well lit. Nice job!


----------



## hvac36

Mike thanks


----------



## Brian

Jim very nice setup I agree very well put together and well lit. I aspire to be that neat but working my schedule and now doing some teaching wine making classes on the side and generally having 3-6 batches going at a time I just don't have time.. But boy I am having fun with it.. Great hobby!


----------



## Runningwolf

hvac36 said:


> Dan,
> You cant see it but that shelf goes into the wall. Sandwich between the studding. Wanted it to be free standing. Will not sag due to its bowling alley lane.


 WOW that sounds really cool!


----------



## hvac36

Brian I'm just getting started in this hobby and loving it. Wish I had started soon.. Just wish my garage was as clean 
Dan took me awhile to think of it, so I just built 2 1/2 walls. The Bowling Lanes are from a buddy that flooded back in 2006 and these are the new lanes that they had issues with. I have these as my work bench in the garage as well. Its my way of keeping my best friend around as he past away a few years ago.


----------



## LanMan

I wish I had the space to spread out a little


----------



## Coldone

Pinot Grigio! The Fridge Top work Bench.. I'll be starting my wine making Reno next week..


----------



## walkerstone

I'm going to try and convince the wife to let me have the big spare room, if not my shed will be revamped or more will be going in the study.

So jealous of all the basement set ups, some of you folks have truly amazing spaces. Maybe I'll be there in a few years!


----------

